# 6X, 7k3, or 96 heads?



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

If you had a later model 400 (a 1978) that you were rebuilding and had a choice of the 96 head, 7K3, or the 6X #4, which would you prefer and why? They all look to have similar compression on the charts as well as valve size. The purpose of the rebuild will be to simply have a very good street performing engine. I am also kind of leaning toward the com XE 51-222-4 cam and would just run dual exhaust though stock mainfolds (maybe some ram air if I can find them used). Thanks,


----------

